# First Clomid Cycle- Ovulation Pain or Cyst?



## Elphabaa77

Hello. This is my first cycle on Clomid 50mg and Estradiol. I have PCOS, but have always been more non-traditional PCOS. I have insulin resistance, my cycles are longer than normal but I always have them (at least since 2009), and I am overweight... but I do not have the hirsutism, I do actually ovulate, and I have never had a 'known' ovarian cyst.

All that being said... this cycle I am DEFINITELY feeling something going on with my right ovary. I am not sure if it's just ovulation pain or if it's a cyst. Clomid did not help me to ovulate early. For the past two weeks I have felt twinges and tingling on both ovaries, but the past 2 days I have felt pinching and discomfort on my right ovary and my lower back has been bothering me. I have yet to feel it today though, well except for the lower back pain. 

Can any of you ladies help me out with your experiences with cysts? Everything I have read says the symptoms of a cyst and the symptoms of ovulation pain (if you have it) are similar. I am not being monitored by my doctor, so I am just wondering if anybody who has experience cysts or can feel their ovulation can share their experience?

If you did have a cyst and you were charting your BBT... did your temp still spike? Or no? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Since I cannot figure how to delete my post, I think it is safe to say my pain was ovulation. Temp spiked today.


----------



## Ceilani

Hey Elpha,

I was going to say...I don't have any experience with cysts, but when I ovulated on Clomid, it hurt so much! I was doubled over with sharp pain in both ovaries for about 4 hours. It hurt to walk and to sit. It came on quickly, and faded out afterward. I was fine by evening, if not a tiny bit sore. 

The next day I had a temp spike.

I hope this helps, and wishing you lots of :dust:!


----------



## Sassy1

As far I know I dont have any cysts, but my experience wth clomid is a hellish one. I was in so much pain when I O'd I wasnt even able to BD, I was this close to going to emerg. I could barely walk and I was literally writhing in pain. My RE sad that happens to about 1-3% of ladies who use it, gee lucky me!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Thanks ladies! I hate to think what it will feel like when we up it to 100mg of Clomid next cycle instead of 50mg! :argh:

My pain did last for about 48 hours... but then it was gone Friday. My official temp spike came on Saturday, so I am guessing I ovulated sometime Thursday evening and there was not quite enough progesterone to spike my temp by 5:30 am on Friday. My temp had already went up a little by Thursday morning though, just not enough to have indicated ovulation.


----------



## Sis4Us

I get O pains normally not on any meds and it feels like AF or a Lil stronger!!

I also get Cyst and depending on size it can feel like Cramps or Worse.... one time I was brought to my knees crying in pain.... scared my lil guy!!!
I have a high tolerance for pain but that was No Joke :haha:


----------



## Julia35

Comid makes your ovaries hurt. :( I'm on my 3rd cycle, and while I ovulate on my own, and always feel cramps...it's way more intense with clomid. It makes it hard to bd when you wanna curl up in the fetal position.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Julia35 said:


> Comid makes your ovaries hurt. :( I'm on my 3rd cycle, and while I ovulate on my own, and always feel cramps...it's way more intense with clomid. It makes it hard to bd when you wanna curl up in the fetal position.

Thanks Julia! Good to know! I also ovulate on my own, but I have never even 'felt' my ovaries before let alone ovulation pain. Of course, I just found out on Friday that I do have luteal phase defect (low progesterone). Even after 1 cycle of 50mg of Clomid, my progesterone was registering at 7.5 and they like to see it at least at 10. The nurse almost went as far as to say I did not ovulate, but I know I did. Just not a very mature egg.

I am on to 100mg of Clomid (and Estradiol supplementation days 10-21 as well) next cycle. I will know to probably expect even worse next month!


----------

